# FC AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse "Mickey"



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

I have done a search here and the rest of the internet on "Mickey", and there isn't much info out there. Does anyone have any experience with him or his offspring? I know his offspring are still young but would greatly appreciate any information anyone can provide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

One of the guys in our training group will have a pup sired by Mickey in a couple weeks. A FT prospect. Mickey has an impressive trial record.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I thought so much of him I bred him to my FC AFC bitch. Just had 6 pups. Not only is his record impressive 85 AA points. Qualified for 6 Nationals. But his pedigree is off the chart. His father NAFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek speaks for himself and mom is FC AFC Windy City's Secret Signal had 200 AA points.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes the sire has an impressive record. Here is a pic of one of his pups. Mickey 15m by WC Mighty Mouse X Flirt'n Lean Lex Of Babyduck






Obviously he is the dog on the right! in the first photo.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thomas Smith said:


> I have done a search here and the rest of the internet on "Mickey", and there isn't much info out there. Does anyone have any experience with him or his offspring? I know his offspring are still young but would greatly appreciate any information anyone can provide. Thanks in advance.


Clear your messages box THX


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Clear your messages box THX


Messages cleared. Sorry. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Sent you a PM yesterday with a phone no. Another one of the pups in the avatar Stevie.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

I am also very interested in Mickey if any PMs have been sent please forward them my way.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Mickey is the real deal. Great dog , very good pedigree and his owner is a very good man to deal with. 
That's why I recommended Mickey or his littermate brother to wind walker swan song. 
Mickey is all clear also. . I will have a Mickey pup !!!!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Baby Duck said:


> Mickey is the real deal. Great dog , very good pedigree and his owner is a very good man to deal with.
> That's why I recommended Mickey or his littermate brother to wind walker swan song.
> Mickey is all clear also. . I will have a Mickey pup !!!!


AMEN on the REAL DEAL Charlie has been good to me .


----------



## s cassidy (Jun 10, 2012)

There are four of mickeys offspring here in training from two litters.(Lex babyduck and my MH. Sophie) All are doing great,very trainable,excellent markers! I am getting pics. and videos from the puppy owners, everyone is very happy, some are wanting a repeat.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a Mickey pup out of Scott Cassidy's Yellow Rose of Texas. She is 6 months old and absolutely amazing. She has drive and marking ability. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=7239

Here is a link to Micky's pedigree also my girl Star's


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Ken Newcomb said:


> I have a Mickey pup out of Scott Cassidy's Yellow Rose of Texas. She is 6 months old and absolutely amazing. She has drive and marking ability. I couldn't be happier.


Combining Carbon and Patton lines seems to be a great combo.


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input. I really appreciate it. I will be breeding my female to him when she comes into heat!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a female out the FC AFC Mickey x Lexi SH litter. Excellent marker, stylish and tractable. I love her.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Thomas Smith said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their input. I really appreciate it. I will be breeding my female to him when she comes into heat!


Do you have a link to your female's pedigree?


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2 YO QAA (Emmitt X QAA Patton Bitch) that I would be interested in breeding to mickey as well any contact info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

rookiedude08 said:


> I have a 2 YO QAA (Emmitt X QAA Patton Bitch) that I would be interested in breeding to mickey as well any contact info would be greatly appreciated!


[email protected]


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you! I looked at the website it didn't look updated, so I wasn't sure if the contact info was current.


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=52114

This is my girl.


----------



## canadahunter61 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one of his pups. He is a 6mo BLM. He is a great dog. Good temperament and so easy to train. Feel free to PM me with any questions. I have trained police dogs in past. This is first real attempt at a duck dog. He makes me look like a pro.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Thomas Smith said:


> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=52114
> 
> This is my girl.


Nice, I am sure you already understand you will be line breeding on the TigerXNikki litter. I have seen more and more of these breeding showing up, lining on that breeding. Will be VERY interesting to see what happens with these pups.


----------

